# What are some really good speaker wires?



## goodolcheez

I'm a newb to speaker wires.  I got myself a pair of Audioengine A2 speakers.  What are some real good speaker wires for this set?   And what termination does it need?  Spades or Bananas?
   
  The one I have in mind is Bettercables Premium III speaker wires.  I don't know what termination is suited for the A2 speakers.
   
  I saw Audioquest speaker cables but I think they are out of my price range.
   
   
  I also heard about Cryo-treated speaker wires.  Are they really good? 
   
  What do you recommend?
   
   
  tanks!


----------



## Magick Man

Truth?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2747&seq=1&format=2

Honestly, I have some nice home speakers, B&W N802s, they sound amazing and they're extremely revealing. Also have a really nice pre/pro and amp, both Integra Research, and I couldn't tell much difference at all between Transparent Reference XL and plain 12AWG OFC. In fact, the difference I did hear very well could be chalked up to placebo. I ended up sending the Transparents back and just braided my own, using nice looking sleeves and terminated with quality GLS spades.

I'm not trying to crap on your thread, really I'm not, I'd just rather see you spend your cash on fun new gear rather than something that, IMO, is of questionable value. I'm not saying that people who buy nice speaker cables are idiots, they aren't, I'm simply saying that boutique speaker wire did nothing for me.


----------



## Lenni

some really good speaker wire would be the Crystal Cable Piccolo, but it's like 4x the price of the A2's alone (hint). but I doubt it'd make much difference in this situation, and even if it did the cost would not justify it.
   
  what I'm saying is money would be better spent upgrading speakers in this instance, for example, than cables. don't waste money on friggin' Monoprice either.
   
  the cable that came with the A2's is fine as it is. if you still wish to experiment with a different cable maybe try some Mogami's . _imo_
   
   
  [edit]
  there maybe a couple of suggestions in this setup as possible upgrades?


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





lenni said:


> some really good speaker wire would be the Crystal Cable Piccolo, but it's like 4x the price of the A2's alone (hint). but I doubt it'd make much difference in this situation, and even if it did the cost would not justify it.
> 
> what I'm saying is money would be better spent upgrading speakers in this instance, for example, than cables. don't waste money on friggin' Monoprice either.
> 
> the cable that came with the A2's is fine as it is. if you still wish to experiment with a different cable maybe try some Mogami's . _imo_


 

 I'm not looking for a set of speaker wires costing $800 or more.  My budget is $50- $100 for such.
   
  Are you saying Monoprice speaker cables are bad?  or not worth the money?  i have never used Monoprice cables which is why i'm asking..
   
  Don't the better quality speaker wires reduce / eliminate noise and distortion during transmission?
   
  And dude, I asked about what termination of the cables do I need for my A2's.  I have no idea what type I'm supposed to go with.  Can you pls guide me.  tanks!


----------



## Lenni

I strongly doubt Monoprice's, or any other similar priced cables, will be any different than the wire that came with the A2's. bare wire would be best suited.
   
  I get your desire to try better cables, but it's not the most priority here


----------



## Magick Man

I recommend the Monoprice speaker wire because it's supple (most pack-in and budget wire is cheap feeling and inflexible), true 12AWG (as opposed to 20AWG for most pack-ins*), and of very uniform quality. It's just a couple cuts above the bargain bin stuff. That's all. 


*may not make a difference, but it's much harder to kink.


----------



## Il Mostro

You are highly unlikely to find a difference in speaker cables with the A2's.  The most basic AQ or Kimber will be borderline overkill.  Save your $$$.


----------



## goodolcheez

Ok thanks chaps. I'll just stick with the speaker wires that came with my A2's then.
   
   
  Just for curiosity, will a speaker wire with spades end work with A2's as well?  Will it fit?
   
   
  tanks!


----------



## Lenni

yes it would. preferably smaller ones. DIY cables is also an option. never tried though


----------



## goodolcheez

Thanks, but I don't do DIY stuff.  I let the professionals (manufacturers) do that kind of thing. 
   
   
  You guys may hate to hear this but eventually I'm going to pick up one of these pairs for my A2's. The shortest one is going for only $150.  They look aesthetically beautiful and all that insulation. I love thick cables...
   
   

   
*Premium III Speaker Cable Technical Information*​ 
 Choice of spades or banana plugs.
 Available in bi-wire configuration (2 conductors on amp side and 4 on the speaker side).
 Quad stranded copper conductors.
 UL in-wall rating UL1666 Vertical Riser.
 C (UL) Flame Test FT4.
 Very Low 33.2 pF/ft capacitance.
 Durable, abrasion-resistant outer mesh covering.
   
 This cable represents the culmination of our long hours in the listening rooms. Composed of quad 16AWG, helically-wound, stranded copper conductors. Each conductor is individually insulated. Available as straight-through 2 conductor to 2 conductor or as a 2 conductor to 4 conductor bi-wire configuration.
   
   
   
  For now, I'm going to order me an Audioengine D1 DAC, Toslink to 3.5mm mini adapter, Fiber optic cable, high quality short RCA and USB cable for my Macbook Pro.  The speaker wires will be the last thing to add.


----------



## alv4426

If you are willing to spend more money why "settle" on A2?


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> If you are willing to spend more money why "settle" on A2?


 
   
  I am not going to upgrade my speakers. I just got them recently.

 I'm trying to get max out of A2's. And also for nicer looking setup.  Isn't this allowed?
   
  Oh, and I am not going after volume. I'm going after sound quality.


----------



## liamstrain

I think his point was any changes cables may or may not make to the sound of A2's is a very small change, compared to putting that same amount of money into better speakers.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I think his point was any changes cables may or may not make to the sound of A2's is a very small change, compared to putting that same amount of money into better speakers.


 

 I know what he meant.  But like I said before, I'm going after sound quality, not volume (wattage).  I have sensitive ears, and have different taste than some of you folks.
   
  This is being used in my room which isn't that big.   For my living room, I have more powerful audio system for that, which I can upgrade later in the future.


----------



## alv4426

I see your already getting defense so Ill apologize for bringing up exchanging the speakers for something with better SQ instead of spending that money on cables that cost 75% of what the speakers cost. Anyways sorry and good luck hope it turns out looking really pretty.
  
  Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> I'm trying to get max out of A2's. And also for nicer looking setup.  Isn't this allowed?
> 
> I am not going to upgrade my speakers. I just got them recently.


----------



## TMRaven

Are you honestly going to spend 50-100 on wires for speakers that cost 200?  That's just plain wrong.  You're better off investing in maybe a better dac, although it wasn't really made clear what source you're using for the A2s to begin with.
   
  You don't have to have louder speakers to have better speakers.  Even bookshelves with 5 inch woofers do a very good job of near field listening at low volumes.
   
   
  Edit: nvm!  I skipped over the post where said you would by a dac and were running them off the macbook.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> Thanks, but I don't do DIY stuff.  I let the professionals (manufacturers) do that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> You guys may hate to hear this but eventually I'm going to pick up one of these pairs for my A2's. The shortest one is going for only $150.  They look aesthetically beautiful and all that insulation. I love thick cables...
> ...


 
  never tried or even heard of Premium III before. seems well made
   
  also checkout these speaker cables:
  Supra Ply
  DH Lab Oyssey
  Mogami

 don't get me wrong.  I personally fully support your quest to get the best out of the A2's. I do the same. I spent more on various cables than anything else - just last week I bought a pair of Nordost Frey speaker cables.
  and I think you're just  going to achieve that by getting the DAC, etc... I just don't think that swapping a cheap cable for another cheap one will achieve anything.
  maybe I should connect the Frey's to my A2's to see if I can hear a difference. heh


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Are you honestly going to spend 50-100 on wires for speakers that cost 200?  That's just plain wrong.  You're better off investing in maybe a better dac, although it wasn't really made clear what source you're using for the A2s to begin with.
> 
> You don't have to have louder speakers to have better speakers.  Even bookshelves with 5 inch woofers do a very good job of near field listening at low volumes.
> 
> ...


 
  Yo dude the cable I was talking about costs $150 for a pair for the shortest one! It goes up to $450-500 for a pair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am not looking for 5 inch woofers.  The 2.7 inch Carbon kevlar woofers suffice. And high quality .75" dome tweeters.   These are "monitors" rather than speakers for my near and far field listening.
   
  Yes I just ordered me a following this mornin':
   
*- Audioengine D1 DAC
 - Recoton Fiber Optic Toslink to 3.5 mm Mini Adapter
 - Bettercable Premium Toslink Fiber Optic Cable
 - Bettercable RCA Silver Serpent Anniversary Edition 0.5m RCA cables*
   
   
  Wahahahahahahahahaha I'm excited! 

  
   


  Quote: 





lenni said:


> never tried or even heard of Premium III before. seems well made
> 
> also checkout these speaker cables:
> Supra Ply
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the suggestion and support!!! 
   
  It's from BetterCable manufacturer.. actually.  I have been having good experience with them as I have bought other A/V cables from them before as far as performance and quality goes.
   
  Like I posted above I just ordered me an Audioengine D1 DAC and the cables....  I didn't get speaker wires yet as I ran out of $$$$$ lol.  I'll get the speaker wires later on my next pay check!
   
   
  Thanks, I will read up about those speaker wires you listed. And the Nordost Frey speaker cables?  Sound intriguing!..   Yes if you get a chance please try it on your A2 to see how it works out.


----------



## TMRaven

Eh, don't be fooled by the 'monitor' marketing lingo.  They're every bit as much a speaker as the next biggest thing out there.


----------



## sonq

Supra & DH Lab cables offer good value. I'm using the Supra Sword spk cable after evaluating half a doz alternatives. Anti-cables are quite well balanced for the price too. 
   
  Never try Mogami before but they are popular as DIY cables around here.
   
  You can also grab some generic 18 gauge solid core cables from the local hardware store for a try; can sound much better than stock stranded cables.


----------



## MaccaAu

I used Supra Ply3.4S, around like $13 AU a metre when i got mine.
  Another i recently found out about is the flat speaker cable, on ebay italty about $5AU (4 EURO) ebay ID150748023529, its Ortofon SPK-300, not sure of the gauge size, and is hard to solder, but really nice looking copper and sounds great to me


----------



## RexAeterna

16 awg lamp/zip cord will do fine. i say keep bare wire personally but it's up to you. you only need thicker gauges than 16awg if your running more then 50ft of wire. all speakerwire is the same no matter the brand. they just use different marketing and different insulation to make it prettier looking. bare wire from home dept gauge of your choice is more then fine. i personally don't go any heavier then 14 gauge and i just braid them up so they won't tangle and be easier to roll up if i have to. depending on length even 18awg is more then fine for speaker use but usually recommend at least 16awg cause how cheap it is to get.


----------



## RexAeterna

tmraven said:


> Eh, don't be fooled by the 'monitor' marketing lingo.  They're every bit as much a speaker as the next biggest thing out there.




very true. you can even use nice towers for monitoring and playback as well. lot of studios like using yamaha floor speakers for playback/monitoring or even some small PA speakers. they don't usually use pair of small active monitors with a dedicated sub-woofer all the time. just saying.


----------



## sonq

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> very true. you can even use nice towers for monitoring and playback as well. lot of studios like using yamaha floor speakers for playback/monitoring or even some small PA speakers. they don't usually use pair of small active monitors with a dedicated sub-woofer all the time. just saying.


 


  Never seen floor standing yamaha in studios; usually NS10s, which model are you referring to? PA speakers in studio is new to me too.


----------



## sonq

Here's a review of some budget DH Lab cables
  http://www.goodsound.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=320:dh-labs-odyssey-speaker-cables-white-lightning-interconnects-silversonic-usb-digital-interconnect-encore-power-cord&catid=56:equipment-reviews&Itemid=37


----------



## scootsit

My favorite speaker wire, I get at Lowes. It's on the big wall of bulk cable, I am fond of the 12 gauge, but you could always go for 10. I just don't like how difficult 10 is to route. I'm pretty sure it's sprinkler control wire, it's all O2 free Cu. It's pretty flexible and it feels pretty substantial. If I recall properly, it's about 50 cents a foot. If you have binding posts, there's no reason to terminate it. If you want to, or yours are too small for 12-10 gauge wire (like mine are), you can get decent GLS bananas on Amazon. Couple screws and Bob's your uncle.
   
  Here are some bananas:
  http://www.amazon.com/GLS-Audio-Chrome-Generation-Connector/dp/B000QSEOJY/ref=sr_1_149?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1333508960&sr=1-149
   
  This looks like the wire:
  http://www.lowes.com/pd_314364-20424-55269-S4-08_0__?productId=3128549&Ntt=low+voltage+landscape+wire&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlow%2Bvoltage%2Blandscape%2Bwire&facetInfo=
   
  If you go to the store, you can get it in bulk pretty darn cheap.
   
  Whether you buy into the speaker wire making a difference thing or not, it's good wire and a cheap. Is it the best? Likely not, but I certainly doubt that for under the $100 it could be bettered in a noticeable way.


----------



## snoopy007

my usual advice is to get decent 12awg copper cable from companies like belden, canare etc. Then spend as much as you can on speakers you like.
   
  I prefer canare cables myself.
   
  However, since you already have your speakers. Just get whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## scootsit

Yes, the speakers make all the difference.


----------



## andyliu52

lol i think hes a shill for bettercables tbh. ignores all suggestions and comes up with bs about how he doesnt care about volume.
   
  the rca cables were $60
  the toslink is $35 (and actually looks worse than the monoprice premium toslink that goes for $5)
  the speaker cables he wants are $150
   
  and he has audioengine a2. 
   
  probably trying to get bettercables associated with audioengine in a search.


----------



## danls79

Hi all what about any recomendation for A5 speaker cable do i stick to the original ones or get better ones i mean the one that connect the speaker to my comp ?


----------



## scootsit

I'm sorry, I don't know anything about these A5 speakers. From what I've read, they are powered speakers with cables attached. What gauge wire is it? Is there a link somewhere with info on the specs of the wire?
   
  If they're powered, I believe (someone can correct me if I am wrong) that then you would look for wire with properties a bit like interconnects (low capacitance).
   
  If they are not, and are powered by an external amp, then small capacitance is less important, but more important is the resistance of the wire. So, if they are not powered, then the recommendations for the blue jean or (~12 gauge) OFC wire would apply.
   
  Either way, as I understand it, the A5 speaker is probably not sufficiently sensitive to really tease out minute changes in cable.
   
  I have a bit of experience with amp-powered loud speakers and very little experience with self-powered speakers. Someone else may have a bit more experience.


----------



## trinhsman

Some of the best wires I have used are from Morrow Audio.  They have a great guarantee and do some amazing things if you have good equipment.  Mike Morrow is also great to deal with.  Start with the SP2 cables.  If you get this message in the next day or so, look on ebay and there are a set of SP4's going for about 100.00.  Will take about 200.00 to win, but these are close to 400.00 cables and are VERY NICE.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------

